# I made a post last week about cannabisseeds.com



## aeroman

They arrived Saturday.  It took less than two weeks.  When I posted I couldn't remember why I had chosen that company, and I was wondering if anyone had heard of them or had used them before.  I remember now why I used them.  They are having a sale.  They are selling a bunch of different varieties for 12 seeds for $20.  If you buy three varieties they will throw in for free 12 White widow seeds.  The seeds look great.  Dark chocolate color and hard.  I am germinating four from each strain now.  I'm a medical mary user and I have my script if the MAN is reading this.  Wish me luck.


----------



## HippyInEngland

Congrats :aok:

Keep us updated to your germination rate


----------



## slowmo77

i just checked out their site and if it's legit then they got some deals.


----------



## aeroman

What was the name of that company.  The great Canadian Seed company.  Or something like that.  I've bought from them a couple times over the years, but I think they're out of business now.


----------



## 84VW

anyone else ordered from this site yet??

you click proceed to checkout and the page url changes to this

http://www.osteoarthritis-hand.com/testorder.asp?Dollars

made me question it and i didnt order yet


----------



## massproducer

So are you saying that you have ordered from this company and everything was legit???  I really do not like the looks of things on that site...  Everything cost the exact same price, regardless of the strain or even regardless if they are feminized... 

I think I will wait to see what happens with your grow before I send them any of my cash




			
				aeroman said:
			
		

> They arrived Saturday. It took less than two weeks. When I posted I couldn't remember why I had chosen that company, and I was wondering if anyone had heard of them or had used them before. I remember now why I used them. They are having a sale. They are selling a bunch of different varieties for 12 seeds for $20. If you buy three varieties they will throw in for free 12 White widow seeds. The seeds look great. Dark chocolate color and hard. I am germinating four from each strain now. I'm a medical mary user and I have my script if the MAN is reading this. Wish me luck.


----------



## BuddyLuv

I have a feeling that the poster is linked to the site. I have never heard of them and can not find anything about there business. I also noticed that their site continously shows the phrase "est. 1999". So why have none of heard of it before? I call scam.


----------



## Waspfire

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I have a feeling that the poster is linked to the site.I call scam.


 
exactly same thing i thought when i firts read the post lol


----------



## HippyInEngland

How can it be a scam if the seeds arrived?

Or are you suggesting the original poster is a scam artist?


----------



## Waspfire

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Or are you suggesting the original poster is a scam artist?


 
:yeahthat:
like mass said i checked the site out and every seed cost the same no matter what it is somthing just doesnt smell right.


----------



## BuddyLuv

Yeah some of those beans cost almost $100 USD. I can not see them being able to sell them for 20. Even if they sold so many beans they got a huge discount someone would have heard something about these guys sooner. This is just my opinion and is based solely on my gut feeling.


----------



## Lastritez

Calling scam on this one as well, the main site is for a soap that claims to help 
osteoarthritis, if you click the link on that site you get a proper looking paypal window right away.

Also I noticed aeroman claims to have already made a previous post about it, but thats not to be found anywhere, and considering that the site registered him joining as yesterday (at least it does on mine) I also think this is a little suspect. Probably doing the rounds on MJ forums, and using a standard cut & paste text if he is linked to the site.

Have to agree that the prices are too good to be true, fem'd seeds for the same price as standard? some of the strains on sale are worth much more than the asking price, which means to me that its either a scam, or the seeds are crap. In my experiance if an offer is too good to be true theres going to be a catch or a scam somewhere.

If a senior member had ordered something from them and gave the OK then I would be more inclined to give it a try, but a new member? sends alarm bells off to me, either a scam or maybe a trap.

Free posatge of a small parcel to the USA, thast not cheap, and selling seeds at those prices with free delivery all over the world, in some cases he would have to get the seeds for free to even make a small profit.

With deals like this, and as it claism to be est since 1999, I would have expected someone to have mentioned it before, but from what I can see its just aeroman.

It could well be a legit company, but I don't think it is.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

I've seen 5 fem seeds for the same price as 10 standards before.

I'd take the 10 standards....


----------



## Lastritez

I have done a look up on this web address, the registered owner is based in startford upon avon, in the UK, I have the full name, address and even a landline contact number for them, it's actually not far from where I live.

There are a large number of other domains registered to the owner, and the main contact email is a yahoo email address, I find this even more unsual, having worked in IT and web services for several years, that a 'business' will use a yahoo email address as a main contact, when they can use their own business email address. The email address on the site, as far as I can make out, all link to that yahoo email address as well.

All in all I would say its a dodgy site, someone looking to scam people with prices that are too good to be true, and of course, what are you going to do if you seeds don't arrive, go to the cops and tell them you MJ seeds didn't arrive? I am sure that would go down well!

Cannot find any other info on the company, and certainly no 'recomendations' on other sites, seems no one has heard of them, and even with their regular prices being not to bad, I would expect to find out something more about them from 'word of mouth' especially seeing as there is a large MJ community online, information about good and bad sellers will get passed around very quickly.

Still calling scam on this one, mind you, I am close enough to visit the guy with a large stick!!!!!


----------



## BuddyLuv

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> I've seen 5 fem seeds for the same price as 10 standards before.
> 
> I'd take the 10 standards....


 
Yeah but have you seen 12 packs of fems for the same price as standard. I think not.


----------



## BuddyLuv

Lastritez said:
			
		

> I have done a look up on this web address, the registered owner is based in startford upon avon, in the UK, I have the full name, address and even a landline contact number for them, it's actually not far from where I live.
> 
> There are a large number of other domains registered to the owner, and the main contact email is a yahoo email address, I find this even more unsual, having worked in IT and web services for several years, that a 'business' will use a yahoo email address as a main contact, when they can use their own business email address. The email address on the site, as far as I can make out, all link to that yahoo email address as well.
> 
> All in all I would say its a dodgy site, someone looking to scam people with prices that are too good to be true, and of course, what are you going to do if you seeds don't arrive, go to the cops and tell them you MJ seeds didn't arrive? I am sure that would go down well!
> 
> Cannot find any other info on the company, and certainly no 'recomendations' on other sites, seems no one has heard of them, and even with their regular prices being not to bad, I would expect to find out something more about them from 'word of mouth' especially seeing as there is a large MJ community online, information about good and bad sellers will get passed around very quickly.
> 
> Still calling scam on this one, mind you, I am close enough to visit the guy with a large stick!!!!!


 
Good job. I am bored so I am going to go surf the web for anymore posts.


----------



## Waspfire

whats another tell tell sign is the guy who started this thread hasnt made one comment or came bakc to defend this thread lol 

and i was bored lats nite so i did all my investigating on this website then
just another reaosn i love these forums cause everyone looks out for everyone  glad i made a thread aksing bout good seedbanks for i just went and ordered


----------



## gagjababy

On RIU many people have ordered and actually gotten their packages. I was skeptical too, but they seem to be legit. I prefer to get my genetics from well known breeders though, not the walmart of seeds sites.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Yeah but have you seen 12 packs of fems for the same price as standard. I think not.


 
No, obviously not.  I was just saying that 5 fems and 10 standards are usually priced comparably.


----------



## BuddyLuv

Replace the "xx" with "tt"

hxxp://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=2&q=http://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/125774-cannabisseeds-com-legit.html&ei=L0UsScqGLcSBtgeg96WqAw&usg=AFQjCNFe8eUfGnWxlsiJy6FxJHiJ-W2rAQ

hxxp://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=6&q=http://forum.grasscity.com/seed-banks/195377-cannabisseeds-com-review.html&ei=L0UsScqGLcSBtgeg96WqAw&usg=AFQjCNGj5WTqR0GcrFVkRPMmn_7vGsxzvQ




This one is very interesting!!!
hxxp://stopthedrugwar.org/chronicle-old/425/canadaseeds.shtml


Seems it is legit but like many of the people say. The beans seem to be a crapshoot, old stock and "B" stock beans.


----------



## 84VW

it seems there are quite a few people that got there seeds

now to decide if i should try some of these "cheap seeds" and see what comes of them


----------



## Waspfire

hxxp://stopthedrugwar.org/chronicle-old/425/canadaseeds.shtml

lol after reading thta i would never order from these guys thanks that made my min up on these guys lol


----------



## HippyInEngland

Put a company name in, it will show you if its still trading, it will show you when and if it has been dissolved, it will show you its original name :hubba: 


hXXp://wck2.companieshouse.gov.uk/ecca597f45ff1a90fe4d7cb026664714/wcframe?name=accessCompanyInfo


----------



## BuddyLuv

I didn't see anything about them.


----------



## Waspfire

me either lol


----------



## Lastritez

OK I did a bit more digging, and reading of the threads linked, and some extra browsing and it seems as if the original owner was based in canada, adn had a fairly good rep. He was busted by the mounties and his company shut down. This guy from the UK has taken over the this particular site (and maybe the others, i have yet to check) and is trading on the reputation of the former owners. Some of the more recent buyers have had seeds delivered, but there are claims of seeds missing from the order, poor germination, slow growing, bad genetics and so on. The overall view is that yes you can buy cheap seads from them, and you may well get the order delivered, but if you order, for example, G13 you won't actually get genuine G13 seeds, what you do get is a cheap cross copy, this applies to all strains they sell. There is also a claim that all the seeds are the same type, and just have a different name on the packaging.

I would still say this is a scam site, selling poor quality bagseed, unwanted stock from other banks. I am not sure as to what the original owners reputation is, but the current owners rep isn't good. The SITE has been trading since 1999 when it was owned by the orignal people in Canada, but this new company has NOT been trading since 1999, they simply took the website name over and started trading after the last guy got shut down.

Still smells bad to me, I have no problem with someone picking up from where someone else left off, but that fact isn't made clear on their site, and the quality and delivery of this new comanies seeds are very dubious.

You get what you pay for, if you want poor quality bagseed at very cheap prices then it may be that this is the seedbank for you, but if you prefer a good quality result, with good germination rates, strong genetics and you actaully want the strain you are ordering, then you are still better off going to one of the more reputable seed banks, paying the extra and getting exactly what you want.


----------



## massproducer

Thats not really true, 5 fems usually cost more then 10 regular seeds




			
				TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> No, obviously not. I was just saying that 5 fems and 10 standards are usually priced comparably.


----------



## aeroman

I'm not linked to the site.  I got some seeds from them.  I got 48 seeds for 60 bucks.  !2 were White widows given as a bonus for buying three or more varieties.  It took less then two weeks to get them  I started germinating three from each strain Monday.  None have cracked open yet.  I'll keep the forum posted.  I thought it was a good deal so I passed it.  Nuff said.


----------



## aeroman

I just found this site a couple weeks ago.  I was thinking when I joined and used an email account that has my name and address listed in it's profile.  Because of the nature of the website I decide to register a new account under a different email.  Look I'm saying anyone should buy these seeds.  In fact I was worried about my money, but I'm not a scam artist and don't like being called one!


----------



## aeroman

I made some typos in my last post.  The reason the person couldn't find my thread asking a question out this company was I re-registared under a different user name.  My first user name was linked to an email address that had my real name and home address in it.  Kind of stupid with the nature of this site being what it is.  I'm Not saying anyone should buy these seeds.  In fact I'm glad the community has gone to work checking out the company for me too.  One thing I will say.  Some one posted that the company would advertise different strains and then send all the same strain.  It is obvious from the seeds that they are not the same strain.  The seeds actually look very good.  They are dark in color, striped and very hard.  As to age they could be 50 years old as far as I know.  I'm an experianced grower and have started from seed many times.  I have grown many of my own seed crops as well.  If these seeds can be germinated, You'll know it in a week or so with pics


----------



## Lastritez

My apologies if you took anything I said as an insult, we are very carefull on here, there are many scam sites out there, and also the leo's will set up trap sites, usually from older sites that have stopped trading to try and catch growers. For some of us, a new member posting up a seed supplier, which has some obviously dubious systems and prices will set the alarm bells ringing. With the anonymity the web offers we have no real way of knowing that you are a legit member, or someone trying to promote their scam, or a leo trying to push people to a trap site. You say that you are not a scam artist and are not linked to the site, but how are we really supposed to verify you claim, you are just as likely to protest you innocence as the scammer or leo is. Don't take it too personally, people are just being cautious, trust isn't something that is automatically given, it needs to be earnt, like I said a new member promoting a dubious site IS going to look suspicious, and no one here wants to get a knock on the door from leo with a warrant, or lose their money to a scam, or get cheap crap bagseed sold as quality strains, I am sure you can appreciate that point of view.

I wish you all the luck with the seeds you have got, I do have my doubts as to wether or not you got the strains you ordered, and the quality of those strains and the seeds. If you look at other seedbanks 12 fem'd white widow seeds with good genetics and from a respected bank will cost you about £70 - £80 for 10 seeds, and yet they are giving them away free with an order of £30, or you can buy the Fem WW seeds for £10 for 12, thats incredibly cheap.

Some other examples, the fem'd super silver haze again £10 for 12 fem seeds, a quick check through my seed bank list (only 3 suppliers on there, so not much of a list) shows that 10 fem'd seeds of this strain are selling for £45 - £50, and the standard seeds are £25 for 10. It's pretty much the same story all the way through the list. You don't see a dealership selling a brand new ferrari for the same price as a brand new Ford Fiesta, no seller will sell his top grade product for the same price as his lowest grade products, unless he is a complete moron, its just not good business.

One post I read claimed that froma  pack of fem seeds from this supplier, all of them where male, now I know that buying fem'd seeds will not guarantee a female plant, there are some chances it will be male or hermie, but I would say that it still VERY VERY VERY unlucky to get a full set of males from a pack of fem'd seeds.

Keep us posted on what goes on with your seeds, I am sure others along with myself will be watching, but I would rather pay the extra from a respected and trusted supplier to ensure I was getting a quality strain and genetics. On the other hand, if this guy IS selling quality strains of these plants with good genetics, and his seeds live up to his claims, then he will find himself overwhelmed with orders, I seriously doubt it, but you never know!


----------



## BuddyLuv

Agreed. I would like to see a grow from his list. That is the only true way to judge it. I myself have a hefty supply of beans so I feel no need to risk buying more. However I will gladly watch anyone else grow them and make my mind up off their honest opinion of them.


----------



## aeroman

I understand scammers and having to look over my shoulder for Bush's minions.   With that said I have bought seeds many times and breed my own seeds as well.  I always like the results from my own seeds better.  I think being breed in my environment and from my system makes them grow better.  
   Ok All the ones that were advertised as white widow are up. All the ones that were advertised as K2 med strain are up.  One of the purple is up. Two germinated and I'm waiting for them to sprout.  None of the northern Lights + haze germinated and I tossed them.  After reading some of the posts and the length of time it took for the seeds to germinate, that these seeds are probably at least a couple years old.  If they were stored properly, no big deal. if not....


----------



## CallMeAFool2

Well, I just logged on and thought my nick would fit if I get taken   I just could not pass up on this.  I figured if I get half the 96 seeds, only half of them to Germinate, and only half of them to go to full production, I got $69 worth.

I am a firm believer there are no free lunches, but for a measley $69 with the money that has been spent on Nut's, Lights, Ballast's, Reflectors and while I will not mention the name here, as I am a new poster and it might be considered a sham, a very well known listed bank I decided to try when they were running some FEMs at a good price, no where near this one we speak of, had trouble, 14 did not even Germ in my germination station and while I am not PRO, I am no novice and that cost me about $6 a seed. The WW did well in Veg and just 80% crapped out within two weeks of moving them to Flowering.  the PPP has been fabulous producers from them. They are a well respected company, one I will never purcahse from again, have in the past and they would not even answer my emails about restitution.  Not even your a NOOB reply.

So, for $69 bucks, at worst, I figure I can play with them and not worry about output if bad.  If good, who would believe it anyway, so what's the difference.


----------



## CaGrower

I just joined just to warn you all that Cannabisseeds.com is a scam you may get your seeds but they won't be what you ordered probably some cheap *** dirt weed. You will never ever get a response back from Stephen Long once you received your seeds he is a scammer!


----------



## CallMeAFool2

Well I got mine in, 10 days after order, a few days after posting above, I emailed him, from the email with his name from the paypal payment acceptance. He answered in a day, told me they had just shipped and I received them in post today.  I cannot tell when they were mailed, as no one canceled the p 81 stamp.  Bubble Pack, but the seeds were not really protected by anything but the bubble mailer.

So now, we see if I spent $69 of Sack Seeds, but all 96 are there, labeled and we shall see.  $69 is the least of my worries, so as I said, if even close to decent genetics at all, this person is okay with it. If rag sack crap, well, thank god $69 does not make or break me.  Here is a photo


----------



## Lemmongrass

does the coloring and patterning of the seeds relate to the same strain from a diff vendor to your's or anyone's knowledge? or is hat not really a standard trait of an f1?


----------



## Thorn

callme afool keep us updated and let us know if they grow and show 

nice link hippy thanks


----------



## CallMeAFool2

The other two strains, I have never had, but I can tell you for a fact, the supposed WW seeds are dark and GOOD 100% female WW so far from Nirvana and another place I had only gone, are bigger seeds and more rounded and not looking weak and dehyrated. I tossed four of one of the other strains in with a new start I am doing with LED in a journal in the other forum when I take pictures tomorrow. I was using 6 sack seeds for that anyway, so I added 4 more. Will keep you posted, but other than 96 seeds, I am not holding my breathe.


----------



## CaGrower

If I were you I would order new strains from Attitude or Dr Chronic and grow those and just throw those seeds away or you can end up like this dude. Hate to see you waste a couple months and end up hemp plants. This goes for all the other who bought from Cannabisseeds.
Go ahead and e-mail Stephen Long he will never, never ever respond after you received your seeds. This shows he's a scammer and has just taken your hard earn cash. Good Luck your going to need it. 

I couldn't link not enough post. Go to gardenscure under genetics/seedbank


----------



## CallMeAFool2

I spend $69 (or more) on Dinner and Drinks for my wife and I, I just could not pass up trying. If it grows and it smokes and it gets one stoned, even if it is not top grade, at least it will allow some to practice some different techniques a little. What did you get stuck with CaGrower that you certainly dispise his stuff. Was not anything worth smoking to you, did not grow, would not germinate or all of those things.


----------



## swiftgt

i ordered seeds off cannabisseeds.com a few months ago
i got the seeds after a week or so,
i tryed to grem about 25 or so, of the 100 i got,
they seem to be very slow to germ compared to others ive tryed
it took up to 10 days or so to see any results
most of them didnt germ i got about 50% success rate,
the white widow that did germ seemed quite good, fast enough growth
and the super silver haze where slow and small but still growing
and my Himalayan Gold where also slow to grow and smaller then the W.W
i veged them for about 2 and a half months and i started to flower them about two weeks ago, 
a few days ago i noticed two of my white widows have turned herm,
and the others are not far enough along to tell,
i emailed the seller a few times with no response,
the prices are very good....too good,
i would not buy of this site again and i wouldnt avise any one else to,
you prob will get the seeds but they are prob low quality old stock
i would recommend nirvana instead,
dont get burned with low quality seeds
on the other hand i got what i paid for cheap seeds!
take a look at my grow in the link below the small plants are all from cannabisseeds.com the bigger plant is a bigbud from nirvanna.


----------



## swiftgt

ill take more pics of the plants tomorow to keep everyone up to date


----------



## CallMeAFool2

Sack Seeds at best.  If you did not have any and you like projects, I guess $69 was not bad. It is not genetics of any grade whatsoever.


----------



## swiftgt

yea well if it looks too good to be true it usually is.


----------



## CallMeAFool2

Oh I purchased also. Hope I was not making you feel bad Swift. I do not have availability to seeds other than ordering.  I am just glad I finally know what good genetics are so I know the real difference.  Heck, It has to be good genetics for me to come out with so so smoke.  I can certainly ruin something good.


----------



## HippyInEngland

I suggest you read the rules Elsie.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html

eace:


----------

